# Crazy's Journal



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Thought I should try making a journal. If anyone reads it or not I don't know, but we will give it a try. :lol:

My name is Sam and I'm addicted to HorseForum...haha, just kidding. I own...just give me a second to count them all...4 cats, 2 dogs, 2 chickens, 2 ponies, a bird and thousands of fish. I basicly live on a mini farm, without the land. :?

Okay, Now to introduce the mutts...

Abby is a Appaloosa Pony, No idea the breed..She is spotty and a pony so we just call her a Appaloosa Pony. She probably has some sort of other breed in her but not sure. She is 5 years old, 13h and is pretty much a tarty B**** all the time. Which is expected since she is a mare :lol:. I have owned her for about 9 months now? At first we didn't get along, but with some helping, knowledgeable people we are going great!

Some pictures of the tart:




























Now for the other mutt. Chester is a reg part bred Arab. I got into contact with this breeders last year and they said he is Full, but because his Dam wasn't reg they could only breed him Part. He doesn't appear to be a Full Arab but what do I know? :lol: I got him May of last year but after loosing all of my confidence I ended up giving him back, only to receive him back last month.  He is going great! He hadn't been rode in almost 3 months and I got on him, very nervouisly, and he walked a couple of laps around the round yard just great! I got back on him on Saturday and Sunday and took him out of the round yard :shock:. Still did great! Didn't even spook, which is a surprise!

Pictures of the mutt:




























I'm going to try and keep it as entertaining as possible. Hopefully I don't sound too self centred :lol: I might also ask questions about the horses or other topics from time to time.

ENJOY!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Your 'mutt' is adorable! I find _they_ make the best ones.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Sunny06 said:


> Your 'mutt' is adorable! I find _they_ make the best ones.


Thankyou! Yes they are the best ones, wouldn't trade my Mutts for anything..Although sometimes I want to :lol:


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Lol, every horse gets hated eventually  Usually only lasts 5 minutes.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Yep! Then they do something cute and we are "awww"ing over them again..Bloody Horses


----------

